# October Challenge #3: Makeup Dont's!



## Jude (Oct 23, 2005)

So what do we think when we hear the term "Makeup Don'ts"?  Lipstick on your teeth, garish eyeshadow all the way up to the brow bone, badly applied false eyelashes and super dark lipliner with pink lipstick.

That's our theme for the rest of the month ladies.  We spend so much time  applying makeup to enhance our features and make us look beautiful.  Let's switch it up a bit and apply that makeup to make us look.. well; not so beautiful.

Need a little inspiration.  Think... Mimi


----------



## caffn8me (Oct 23, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Jude* 
_Let's switch it up a bit and apply that makeup to make us look.. well; not so beautiful._

 
Hey!  Some of us don't _need_ any help to achieve that look


----------



## user2 (Oct 23, 2005)

Haha that's easy!!!

I'll do it tomorrow probably!!


----------



## funKyVibeS* (Oct 23, 2005)

haha...i wanna see this


----------



## SugarAsh182 (Oct 23, 2005)

Well I guess I'm going to be brave and be the first one to post lol. The eyes are normal (well I think they are lol) but the lips are, IMO, the biiiiiggest m/u no no! I call em Pam Anderson lips lol. I used Expensivo l/s and some random brown eyeliner pencil.






And of course you have to be "pouty-lipped" which I'm accused of alot, but once you see these, you'll see I don't pout lol.










I hope you ladies post more soon b/c I don't like being the only one lol


----------



## pinkmilk (Oct 23, 2005)

Hehe this is actally a cute look! I love how you call them "pam anderson" lips!


----------



## Jude (Oct 23, 2005)

I'm too sexy....

so sexeh it hurts!





















Omg..... lol


----------



## oriGINAl (Oct 23, 2005)

HAHAHA that's so good! This is the best challenge ever


----------



## Janice (Oct 23, 2005)




----------



## oriGINAl (Oct 23, 2005)

Would you believe me if I said, I'm so naturally blessed I don't wear any make up?












Now how am I going to get all this mascara off!!??


----------



## user3 (Oct 23, 2005)

SugarAsh182 that is actually a really cute look! Guess it's hard to mess up that pretty face of yours! 






Jude, OMG you crack me up! My dog is giving me a funny look because I started cracking up!! I love it!!


oriGINAl, that foundation line is classic!!! Too funny!


----------



## Jude (Oct 23, 2005)

OMG oriGINAl.  The orange foundation and line of demarcation is the best...lol.  I love the face you are making too.  Look at meeeeeee....


----------



## professionaltart (Oct 23, 2005)

OH MY GOD......Jude.......omg i cant stop laughing and then i scrolled down to see oriGINAl and....oh my god.......cant stop laughing


----------



## professionaltart (Oct 24, 2005)

this is a pet peeve for me, its like a Long Island thing.....outlined lips, frosty lipstick and the BLACK EYELINER THAT EVERYONE THINKS IS SMOKEY, ITS NOT SMOKEY ITS JUST EYELINER


----------



## oriGINAl (Oct 24, 2005)

LOL That is good, does seem to be pretty common though! I wouldn't think it looked to bad on you, but I have seen your smokey eye you do, and it's so fabulous!


----------



## user4 (Oct 24, 2005)

Jude, u look oh so sexy!!! Lmao... i think you should def. go out like that!!!

oriGINAl, perfect foundation... but i think it might be a little light... lmao lmao lmao!!! and the brows... oh the brows!!!


----------



## shes a REAL card (Oct 24, 2005)

OMG jude...OMGOMGOMG...HAHAHAHHA!!  the one with the mascara wand!!!  LMAO!!!!!!!!!!!  i love you.

and ash your lips look like the cremesticks displayer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




here is one of me that is somewhat recycled.  i might just have to do another one because it's so much fun 






please note:

lovely lipliner, lipstick on teeth, beautifully applied falsies, brows colored in with black liquid liner (haha), photoshopped in "beauty mark", excellently coordinated/applied e/s, eyeliner curly-qs (damn those!) etc etc.


----------



## SugarAsh182 (Oct 24, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *professionaltart* 
_this is a pet peeve for me, its like a Long Island thing.....outlined lips, frosty lipstick and the BLACK EYELINER THAT EVERYONE THINKS IS SMOKEY, ITS NOT SMOKEY ITS JUST EYELINER








_

 
Oh man! Like every girl up here at CMU does their m/u like that! HAHAHA! You still look good though! You suck 

OMG Jude and original those are too funny!

she's a REAL card... I have no words lol you are HOT in that pic 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I bought Tassle l/s by the way!


----------



## shes a REAL card (Oct 24, 2005)

aaahahaha i can't get over that look in your eye!!!  LOL

and haha about the "it's not smokey it's just black eyeliner" thing.  i think our general region sells an all-time high of smolder


----------



## shes a REAL card (Oct 24, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SugarAsh182* 
_
she's a REAL card... I have no words lol you are HOT in that pic 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I bought Tassle l/s by the way! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
yay!!!  i saw your FOTD but forgot to comment--and RE- the lipstick on you---holy CRAP it looks incredible with your coloring!!!  perfect!  you look like such a babe.  it's looks unbelievably bright and fabulous there.


----------



## SugarAsh182 (Oct 24, 2005)

Awww thanks so much! It is *very* bright! I love it though!


----------



## Gloriamgo (Oct 24, 2005)

OMG!! You guys are all hilarious, this is the best challenge so far, I love it!


----------



## professionaltart (Oct 24, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SugarAsh182* 
_Oh man! Like every girl up here at CMU does their m/u like that! HAHAHA! You still look good though! You suck 

OMG Jude and original those are too funny!

she's a REAL card... I have no words lol you are HOT in that pic 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I bought Tassle l/s by the way! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I KNOW DOES IT MAKE YOU WANNA HIT THEM!


----------



## professionaltart (Oct 24, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shes a REAL card* 
_





please note:

lovely lipliner, lipstick on teeth, beautifully applied falsies, brows colored in with black liquid liner (haha), photoshopped in "beauty mark", excellently coordinated/applied e/s, eyeliner curly-qs (damn those!) etc etc.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
OMG THE CURLY Qs


----------



## funKyVibeS* (Oct 24, 2005)

wow everyone did a really good jobb! sugarash urs looks like normal fotd to me...lol


----------



## user4 (Oct 24, 2005)

*My "I got punched in the eye" Smoky Eye*


----------



## midnightlouise (Oct 24, 2005)

I love these!! You guys are all hilarious! Man I need to get my drive fixed so I can post something truly awful!


----------



## funKyVibeS* (Oct 24, 2005)

ooooo...nice job sxychika! very punched-in-the-eye ish ...lol


----------



## Jude (Oct 24, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *professionaltart* 
_this is a pet peeve for me, its like a Long Island thing.....outlined lips, frosty lipstick and the BLACK EYELINER THAT EVERYONE THINKS IS SMOKEY, ITS NOT SMOKEY ITS JUST EYELINER








_

 
I feel you on this one girlie!  Lawn Guyland in the house.  You look straight outta Valley Stream with that look


----------



## deathcabber (Oct 24, 2005)

OMG these are all great!!!!! I have to try this...wouldnt be too hard for me


----------



## GreekChick (Oct 24, 2005)

hahahahahahaha omg this is the best!


----------



## DeyeAenE (Oct 25, 2005)

hahah you girls crack me up!


----------



## jokers_kick (Oct 25, 2005)

a couple.


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Oct 25, 2005)

hahaha these are all so great! i gotta do one!


----------



## user4 (Oct 25, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jokers_kick* 
_



_

 
this one is incredible!!! LOVE IT


----------



## user3 (Oct 25, 2005)

I am LAMO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Oh you gals crack me up!!!!
Great job everyone! I am doing mine later on in the week when I have more time.

Oh Jokers_Kick that lips color is actually really nice!  Hey is that your dad?
Not one male I know would let me do that to them! Who ever he is, he is a great sport!!!!


----------



## professionaltart (Oct 25, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Jude* 
_I feel you on this one girlie!  Lawn Guyland in the house.  You look straight outta Valley Stream with that look  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
when i stop and meditate on my picture i think.........Roosevelt Field Mall.


----------



## hazelinsight (Oct 25, 2005)

wow i dont think i laughed to hard about all these pictures....jude yours cracked me up and so did sexy chika. Dont lie girls you really be wearing your makeup like that.


----------



## roxybc (Oct 26, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jokers_kick* 
_a couple.



_

 

OMFG!!!  This is toooo funny!!  Please tell me that is NOT you before you apply your regular makeup LOL!  C'mon now, is that your dad?  Whoever it is, I give him props!  I can just imagine you trying to convince him to let you do that to him!!


----------



## jokers_kick (Oct 26, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *roxybc* 
_OMFG!!!  This is toooo funny!!  Please tell me that is NOT you before you apply your regular makeup LOL!  C'mon now, is that your dad?  Whoever it is, I give him props!  I can just imagine you trying to convince him to let you do that to him!!_

 
hahahha yeah it is...he had a bit to...drink. I'm going to just leave it at that hahahahhahaha. I actually have pictures of me and my mom using cold cream to try and get it off, his facial expression was priceless.


----------



## jokers_kick (Oct 26, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Zap2it* 
_I am LAMO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Oh you gals crack me up!!!!
Great job everyone! I am doing mine later on in the week when I have more time.

Oh Jokers_Kick that lips color is actually really nice!  Hey is that your dad?
Not one male I know would let me do that to them! Who ever he is, he is a great sport!!!!_

 
hahaha yeah it is...he was a bit drunk i might say hahaha. 

and I love that lipstick too, its milani's rose hip, three bucks...you can't beat that haha.


----------



## Tessigrl (Oct 27, 2005)

Oh I don't think I have laughed so hard, I am sitting here at work and me and the girls in the office were rolling at these, thanks for the laughs....


----------



## bluegrassbabe (Oct 27, 2005)

Here's one inspired by the lady who works at the gas station near my house. This look required heavy bright shadow up to the brows. I used blue, but this look can be created with any bright of your choice. Ironically, liner and heavy mascara are not necessary. Be sure to wear a neon lipstick, and heavy on the bronzer, please. There is only a half pic, because I only did half a face 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			










I have included a pic of the other half of my face. Since I don't post pics very often, I just want to make sure that y'all know that is not my everyday face, lol


----------



## may_cup (Oct 27, 2005)

What a hilarious thread!  You guys are awesome! hehe!


----------



## Nycutie182 (Oct 28, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *professionaltart* 
_when i stop and meditate on my picture i think.........Roosevelt Field Mall._

 
too true!

This is one of my fav challenges yet! I may have to try later.


----------



## Sushi_Flower (Oct 29, 2005)

Omg i can't believe i didn't notice this thread before! It is hilarious, you guys did a great job...out of looking stupid! Jude's one is especially funny, i was wondering where her avater pic was from!!


----------



## godzillaxahhhhhh (Oct 31, 2005)

yay! i have tons of pictures

this is me and my cousins being the "ghetto angels"





okay now me





me and my cousin





and my cousin





heres on for kicks my brother





and me and my cousins normal..im in the center


----------



## Jude (Oct 31, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *godzillaxahhhhhh* 
_yay! i have tons of pictures

this is me and my cousins being the "ghetto angels"





okay now me





me and my cousin





and my cousin





heres on for kicks my brother





and me and my cousins normal..im in the center



_

 
Those are awesome!  I love the Sharpie marker eyebrows... super hot!


----------



## aziajs (Oct 31, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *godzillaxahhhhhh* 
_yay! i have tons of pictures

this is me and my cousins being the "ghetto angels"





okay now me





me and my cousin





and my cousin





heres on for kicks my brother





and me and my cousins normal..im in the center



_

 
*THAT IS SO FUNNY!!!  LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## GlamDazzled (Oct 31, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *godzillaxahhhhhh* 
_yay! i have tons of pictures


heres on for kicks my brother




_

 

oooh! can I get those digits!


----------



## Pei (Nov 3, 2005)

The BEST challenge EVERZ!!!!

Jude u're a genius to come out with this!


----------



## Viva_la_MAC_Girl (Nov 3, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jokers_kick* 
_a couple.







_

 


LMFAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! OMG I AM DYING - AQUA NET...LOLLOLOLLOL

Gals these are to damm FUNNY!!!


----------



## jokers_kick (Nov 3, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *godzillaxahhhhhh* 
_yay! i have tons of pictures

this is me and my cousins being the "ghetto angels"





okay now me





me and my cousin





and my cousin





heres on for kicks my brother





and me and my cousins normal..im in the center



_

 
AHAHAHHAHAHAHHAH omg...AHAHHAHAHAHAH


----------



## BuyMeLipGloss (Nov 4, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *godzillaxahhhhhh* 
_yay! i have tons of pictures

this is me and my cousins being the "ghetto angels"





okay now me





me and my cousin





and my cousin





heres on for kicks my brother





and me and my cousins normal..im in the center



_

 
LMAO, that's awesome!  i love how the photo shoot took place in the tub.


----------



## user3 (Nov 4, 2005)

......


----------



## PrettyKitty (Nov 4, 2005)

OMG Zap2it!! HHAHAHAHA


----------



## PrettyKitty (Nov 4, 2005)

I got the blues. (What's on my face? Oh yeah that's for the s*cker who stole my pics)






I'm a diva, I'm such a hottie. Agrrr






1- If your skin is golden or olive.... pink foundation isn't for you, and please your face shouldn't be lighter than your body!
2- Yikes... bright fushia blush, and blend blend blend!
3- Warm, cool, warm? No, just warm or just cool.
4- Blue on the brow bone is so yucky!!!
5- Orange brows is a big no no, except if you're a redhead and your brows are already orangey!
6- You don't need to use lipstick, than gloss, than lipstick again... look at the gunk on my lips! 
7- Spidery lashes


----------



## caffn8me (Nov 4, 2005)

I have to say that this thread is truly inspirational and I have some ideas which haven't already been tried.  I may well try something over the weekend although my camera is utterly useless so I might have to ask my sister to bring hers round to record the results!


----------



## Isis (Nov 4, 2005)

This is the most entertaining thread I've ever seen!!
PrettyKitty, that blue eye shadow look reminds me so much of one of my english teachers I had way back in middle school 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 except she'd do it with glaring red lipstick LOL


----------



## Janice (Nov 4, 2005)

PK - What are you wearing on your lips? It's GORGEOUS! hahaha I know it was done as a "don't" but I love it!


----------



## user3 (Nov 5, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *PrettyKitty* 
_OMG Zap2it!! HHAHAHAHA_

 

My brother said I look like a drag queen gone bad!!! LMAO! 

Love your pic!!


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Nov 5, 2005)

hahaha! Zap2it and PrettyKitty, HILARIOUS! Sorry to hear that some sicko stole your pics PK


----------



## rcastel10 (Nov 5, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Janice* 
_PK - What are you wearing on your lips? It's GORGEOUS! hahaha I know it was done as a "don't" but I love it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_

 
I have to agree with janice, that is a pretty color.  You are just too cute prettykitty!


----------



## PrettyKitty (Nov 5, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Janice* 
_PK - What are you wearing on your lips? It's GORGEOUS! hahaha I know it was done as a "don't" but I love it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_

 
If you wear it with something else than bright fushia blush, well something warm or neutral, this shade is okay! It was Sunset Strip lipgloss (Nars) with La Mode lipstick (MAC) and Monday gloss (Supply) to had another coat...


----------



## user4 (Nov 5, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Zap2it* 
_I thought I posted this but guess not.

So here it is. Have a good laugh !! I saw a lady at walmart that gave me inspiration for this look. I swear here brows looked just like that!!






















It took me forever to get all the gunk off my face!!!_

 
omg, u look really scary haha... i really hope ur exaggerating on the inspiration!!! hahahaha


----------



## mishy1053 (Nov 5, 2005)

Ha, I love all of these!  Great job everyone


----------



## user3 (Nov 5, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sxychika1014* 
_omg, u look really scary haha... i really hope ur exaggerating on the inspiration!!! hahahaha_

 

Sadly She did look like that and it was not for Halloween. She was dressed up in work clothes. I did make the eyes a bit more dramatic but not far off.


----------



## user4 (Nov 6, 2005)

wow... that's so sad... it actually makes me sad... hahaha


----------



## libra14 (Nov 6, 2005)

One of the girls at work did that sharpie eyebrow thing last night with bright pearly white shadow. It was hard not to stare.


----------



## Coco_Hailey (Nov 6, 2005)

ahaha, that's a really great challenge idea!
PrettyKitty; I was actually wondering if you had tried Moon's Reflection e/s, I guess that's it? but now that I've seen these pics, I'm not sure I still want it...


----------



## PrettyKitty (Nov 6, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Coco_Hailey* 
_ahaha, that's a really great challenge idea!
PrettyKitty; I was actually wondering if you had tried Moon's Reflection e/s, I guess that's it? but now that I've seen these pics, I'm not sure I still want it..._

 
It wasn't Moon's Reflection in that pic. I didn't tried it yet.


----------



## Juneplum (Nov 7, 2005)

lol! zp2it and PK u guys ROCK! too funny! PK i love the lips even if it's a don;t!! hee hee


----------



## Tulip (Nov 7, 2005)

OMG, my stomach hurts  becau I laughed so much. Why didn't I come here before. You guys are so good. Please extend this challenge. Thank you all for the fun.


----------



## Tulip (Nov 7, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *godzillaxahhhhhh* 
_yay! i have tons of pictures

this is me and my cousins being the "ghetto angels"





okay now me





me and my cousin





and my cousin





heres on for kicks my brother





and me and my cousins normal..im in the center



_

 
I can't view these pix. Could you upload them again. Thank you.


----------



## lover* (Nov 7, 2005)

Very good job ladies.  You guys mirror the looks we all see so often VERY well! Haha.

Tulip, it may just be your computer?  Sorry I dont know much about this, but I can see the pictures..


----------



## orodwen (Nov 8, 2005)

LOL, i used to see soooo many women w/ that mask.  it's also what i've received from half of my makeovers.  they talk about it being such a good match (that it matches my neck) but when i take a look at it i *KNOW* it doesn't & rub it off as soon as i'm out of eye distance.  the last one was by dior.  great eye & lips but the blush & foundation were almost identical to this pic.


----------



## orodwen (Nov 8, 2005)

i know the application is a pet peeve of yours but i *LOVE* the colours you used regardless.  could you give me/us a breakdown?  if you already have & i haven't gotten that far in the thread, just overlook my request. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 thanks!


----------



## orodwen (Nov 8, 2005)

LOL, regardless of the application i love the choice of colours on this one, girlie. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









and this?  classic! all he's missing is a cig hangin' crookedly out of the corner of his mouth.


----------



## orodwen (Nov 8, 2005)

oh darn, godzilla.  i missed your pics.  they've now exceeded bandwidth.


----------



## orodwen (Nov 8, 2005)

it might look like gunk but i love the colour on your lips.  what did you use, prettykitty?


----------



## orodwen (Nov 8, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *PrettyKitty* 
_If you wear it with something else than bright fushia blush, well something warm or neutral, this shade is okay! It was Sunset Strip lipgloss (Nars) with La Mode lipstick (MAC) and Monday gloss (Supply) to had another coat..._

 
ah! thanks, PK. ;D  you had already answered my question.


----------



## niecypiecy (Nov 11, 2005)

These are awesome!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Love the dude with the Aqua Net!


----------



## gliter (Dec 4, 2005)

omg these are hilarious i need to post one pronto hopefully ill get my camera back next week


----------



## Beautiful1 (Dec 6, 2005)

This Has Got To Be One Of The Funniest Threads I Have Ever Seen Lolllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## Luxurious (Dec 19, 2005)

so funny. great pics...


----------



## mspixieears (Dec 20, 2005)

Damn! How did I miss this challenge?! Surprised no one did the 'stripe' blush across cheeks - I would've done that, heh heh.


----------



## jokers_kick (Dec 30, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *niecypiecy* 
_These are awesome!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Love the dude with the Aqua Net!_

 
hahahah thats my dad *sadly* haha


----------



## fireatwill (Dec 31, 2005)

you guys are so funny!


----------



## MelodyKat (Dec 31, 2005)

*Lmao*






  Quote:

   Originally Posted by *godzillaxahhhhhh* 
_yay! i have tons of pictures

this is me and my cousins being the "ghetto angels"





okay now me





me and my cousin





and my cousin





heres on for kicks my brother





and me and my cousins normal..im in the center



_

 

LMAOLMAOLMAOLMAOLMAO

THE EYEBROWS!!!!!!!! EEEEEEEEEEEEEEKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MelodyKat (Jan 2, 2006)

*What was I thinking? Nevermind, I wasn't. *

Yes I know I am late but I had to do one as well.

Why do people insist on putting red blush on when their face is already red??? And over-contouring. If it's not for on stage or a pic I do not want to see it. Super-chacha liner. Ghetto eyeliner. I couldn't resist. I need to do a bronzilla pic as well.

Enjoy! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










I sware I am not this ugly in person!!!


----------



## dirtygirl (Jan 2, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MelodyKat* 
_Yes I know I am late but I had to do one as well.

Why do people insist on putting red blush on when their face is already red???_

 

haha this is why i don't really wear blush!  i am so irish, my skin turns pink just from smiling!  it's often something people comment on.


btw, to everyone, your pictures were hysterical! thanks for the laughs!!! even my boyfriend got a kick out of this thread.


----------



## RicanPrincipessa (Jan 19, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Jude* 
_I'm too sexy....

so sexeh it hurts!





















Omg..... lol_

 
An hour later... And im still laughing!


Great Job & Pics!


----------



## Luxurious (Jan 21, 2006)

funny...


----------



## Mrs Scissorhands (Apr 14, 2006)

Totally going to do this right now... ha


----------



## Mrs Scissorhands (Apr 14, 2006)

Such much fun... 

Now be ready to be scared by many photos...





























































Actual shade that I don't even know why I own











_"I'm really bronzing"_











RAWR


----------



## xcrazybeautiful (Apr 29, 2006)

Lipstick on teeth, that's one of my biggest make-up pet peeves, ahh.  Love all of these.


----------



## XxTinker_BellxX (May 9, 2006)

Wow Mrs scissorhands.... hahaha. You are INSANE.. and some how your crazy make up look so good. You look like you were auditioning for a paycho women in a horror film.  haha i LOVE it.
-nessa


----------



## missmarkers (May 17, 2006)

this is such a great thread!!!


----------



## MarieLisa_Smile (Aug 20, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shes a REAL card* 
_OMG jude...OMGOMGOMG...HAHAHAHHA!!  the one with the mascara wand!!!  LMAO!!!!!!!!!!!  i love you.

and ash your lips look like the cremesticks displayer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




here is one of me that is somewhat recycled.  i might just have to do another one because it's so much fun 






please note:

lovely lipliner, lipstick on teeth, beautifully applied falsies, brows colored in with black liquid liner (haha), photoshopped in "beauty mark", excellently coordinated/applied e/s, eyeliner curly-qs (damn those!) etc etc.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## skygirl77 (Oct 28, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *godzillaxahhhhhh* 

 
_yay! i have tons of pictures

this is me and my cousins being the "ghetto angels"





okay now me





me and my cousin





and my cousin





heres on for kicks my brother





and me and my cousins normal..im in the center



_

 
haha you girls would totally be the kind of girls I get along with! 
Very creative! I love it! HAHA the sharpie markers remind me of this pic


I blocked out the offensive thing---


----------



## aeni (Oct 28, 2006)

I don't have a picture of her (you'd all scream if you saw her), but one of the PRs I know and worked with last night while filming a puke scene told me she still uses sharpie markers for eyeliner.  It was the THING when she was growing up in the states as a goth-for-a-moment and it's stuck with her ever since.  I told her I wish I brought my beauty kit so I could give her a makeover and reteach her!


----------



## iamlelilien (Oct 31, 2006)

How do people even use Sharpie for eyeliner? Wouldn't it irritate their skin?


----------



## Sonya Adams (Dec 14, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Mrs Scissorhands* 

 
_Such much fun... 

Now be ready to be scared by many photos...





_

 
Holy crap!  You went as Courtney Love for Halloween!?  LOL *kidding*


----------



## Pearlette (Feb 2, 2007)

what a creative theme !!


----------



## stardustkitty (Mar 1, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sonya Adams* 

 
_Holy crap!  You went as Courtney Love for Halloween!?  LOL *kidding*_

 
That's exactly what I was thinking! The plump lips with eyelashes stuck on are kinda cute, imo


----------



## noellethediva (Mar 3, 2007)

Oh. My. GAWD.  I nearly peed myself when I first saw the ghetto charlie angels thing.  that is HILARIOUS!!! Especially when you show a pic of you guys normally.  Looks like you all had so much fun!!


----------



## kymnasium (May 21, 2007)

professionaltart said:


> the BLACK EYELINER THAT EVERYONE THINKS IS SMOKEY, ITS NOT SMOKEY ITS JUST EYELINER
> 
> YES!  THANK GOD SOMEONE ELSE UNDERSTANDS HOW I FEEL!!! I can't stand that!  One of my friends tried to give me a "smokey" look when I was in middle school for a dance and let's just say my first slow dance took place after convincing my crush that I had not been beaten.


----------



## kymnasium (May 21, 2007)

OMG!  The Ghetto Angels is hilarious and perfect for this thread!  Exactly what I think of when I think of horrible makeup no-nos!


----------



## Paramnesia (Feb 8, 2008)

deleted post


----------



## cosMEtix (Feb 9, 2008)

Well, just so they notice you, not the makeup...then you know it's not too much!


----------



## EOTD-Fanny (Jan 18, 2012)

godzillaxahhhhhh said:


>



 	OMG, that really cracked me up!


----------



## EOTD-Fanny (Jan 18, 2012)

Mrs Scissorhands said:


> RAWR


 
	Awesome! And a bit scary, haha!


----------



## monley (Jul 27, 2012)

These are are really great!! lxD


----------

